# New Release - Silver Skulls: Portents



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/portents-ebook.html



Black Library said:


> The Silver Skulls Space Marine Chapter deploy on the world of Valoria Quintus to combat an insurrection backed by the dread forces of the Traitor Legions. Sent there by the visions of their Prognosticars, the mysterious psykers whose premonitions decree the path forged by the Chapter and the wars that they wage, they expect victory to be swift and easy. But they have not reckoned with their own allies, the servants of the Inquisition who are interested in the Prognosticars, their importance within the Chapter and the possibility that the Silver Skulls may be being manipulated by the very powers they fight against...


Very pleased by the return of Sarah Cawkwell's Silver Skulls, but disappointed by the ebook-only release. Dead tree format FTW!


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/portents-ebook.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more silver skulls! awesome!



> Dead tree format FTW!


this had me in stitches btw :laugh:


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I love me some ebooks!!

Hey, can anybody answer this? Looking at Cawkwell's stuff, she has Tyrant's Champion. When I look that up at http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page#.VBLSOct0zce to see if it's part of any collection, it has Tyrant's Chosen in the related articles. Tyrant's Chosen leads to Hammer & Bolter 23, which looks like an *extremely* similar story. But looking at H&B23 anywhere else, including at BL, that story isn't listed and she's not mentioned as one of the authors in the issue. Is Chosen in 23? Is it the same story?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I wonder if it's the same characters we've seen before.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, looks promising. They are certainly an interesting non-first founding chapter. The Gildar Rift was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

"Dread forces" + extremely plain/overused plot


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/portents-ebook.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke to BL today, and while they have no plans for a print release, they said it was definitely a possibility in the future.



Vitarus said:


> I love me some ebooks!!
> 
> Hey, can anybody answer this? Looking at Cawkwell's stuff, she has Tyrant's Champion. When I look that up at http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page#.VBLSOct0zce to see if it's part of any collection, it has Tyrant's Chosen in the related articles. Tyrant's Chosen leads to Hammer & Bolter 23, which looks like an *extremely* similar story. But looking at H&B23 anywhere else, including at BL, that story isn't listed and she's not mentioned as one of the authors in the issue. Is Chosen in 23? Is it the same story?


I believe The Tyrant's Chosen was never actually released.
Maybe she missed the deadline, idk.

I have read Tyrant's Champion though, and it was a good read.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, Scion.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just finished it, a quite enjoyable read with engaging characters. A LOT of psyker action and deeper insight into the Silver Skulls chapter. A good read.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Shame its ebook exclusive. I want the dead tree format.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Not bad - it was a good read. Not extraordinary but still a good read. And much better than 'Salamanders'.
Plus - Khenti is such a bunny :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Lucian said:


> Just finished it, a quite enjoyable read with engaging characters. A LOT of psyker action and deeper insight into the Silver Skulls chapter. A good read.


Just wondering..



Does the marine that lost his geneseed in Gildar's Rift appear?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Just wondering..
> 
> 
> 
> Does the marine that lost his geneseed in Gildar's Rift appear?


Its a completely new cast.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Lucian said:


> Its a completely new cast.


Aww darn.


----------

